# Suppressors



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I stopped at a local gunshop on the way home today, and happened to mention my little encounter with a skunk.

The guy I was talking to pulled out a little Walther P22, screwed on a suppressor, and walked me around to the side of the building (its in the country).

I fired three rounds into a dirt mound, (killing it instantly :mrgreen. The suppressor was neat little tool, good and quiet. I could probably dispatch the next skunk with it without alerting the neighbors.

I'd been in his shop before, and knew he made them for rifles, etc. but never seen one on a handgun.

They've got a cool website, complete with videos:

www.jetsuppressors.com

WM


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

suppressed or not, keep in mind that it is still technically "discharging a firearm" within city limits, if you live in city limits. Could lose all your guns after waiting 6-8 months and paying out the nose for a suppressor. Ask me about the wait, I've done it.

Zhur


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Website not informative.

Considering the stamp fees required to own one, they need to publish more info:

facility compliance to MIL-I-45208-A 
performance vs MIL-STD-1474D
dB reduction
whether can be run wet (coolant inside can to improve performance - ie. CCF, UltraQuiet or water)
threading 
size & weight
how about a price?​
Compare to http://www.advanced-armament.com/aviator.asp

I'll stick to the old standards thanks: Gemtech, AAC, Surefire, TAC and SRT.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

submoa said:


> Website not informative.
> 
> Considering the stamp fees required to own one, they need to publish more info:
> 
> ...


Maybe you missed the link buttons.

Here's the link to some of that info:

http://www.jetsuppressors.com/Page15.html

And he's got some videos on the site, too.

He's not as slick as Advance-Armament, but I think its not bad for a local boy down in the South Texas brush.

WM


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Maybe you missed the link buttons.
> 
> Here's the link to some of that info:
> 
> ...


Doesn't say anything about popular calibers .22 9mm .223. .45 not even listed.

After reading reviews... no thanks.

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=699529

Plus possible trademark conflict with ASE UTRA Z-Jet Suppressor.


----------

